# Vietnamese pork loin



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2021)

Had a couple pound chunk of pork loin in the freezer. Decided to marinate in a Vietnamese’s style marinade. I originally planned on rotisserie cooking it but some other thing got in the way. So the night before I made the marinade put it and the loin in Vac bag and Vac packed it. I use the pulse mode on the VacMaster to get most the air out and seal.
In the morning it set up the Anova and plopped the bag in. Set at 145 and let it run for 10 hours.

I knew I wouldn’t have time to mess with searing. So all the cook was Sous vide.

When it was time for dinner I pulled the roast . Let it rest for 10 minutes. While resting I boiled the marinade down into more of a sauce.
Came out great. Nice and moist. Fork tender no knife needed. Served over rice with the reduced sauce .

for the sauce I used why I had on hand. Grocery day was the next day so I didn’t have a lot of the fresh stuff I’d normally use so all dry spices.

4 tablespoons soy sauce
4 tablespoons fish sauce
2 tablespoons gochujang
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon ginger powder
1 tablespoon sugar
2 tablespoons coconut milk powder
2 whole star anise crushed
1/2 cup water.

normally I’d add lime juice and lemon grass or lemon grass paste but I didn’t have these item. Normally I’d use fresh ginger and garlic


----------



## smokininidaho (Feb 6, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks tasty Case!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 7, 2021)

This looks really good. Sounds like something different than my usual fare and the weatherman says it is a Sous Vide kinda week here with the cold.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2021)

jmusser said:


> This looks really good. Sounds like something different than my usual fare and the weatherman says it is a Sous Vide kinda week here with the cold.  Thanks for the inspiration!


It was really tasty.. I wish I’d had fresh ingredients to use but it worked out.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 14, 2021)

And the copycat. Thanks Case! Had to make a few adjustments do to lack of a few spices. Used my poking tenderizer thing and did 10 hours at 145*. Really liked texture. Wife didn't like the sauce but it's not her style of food. I found it pretty tasty! Kids gobbles up.

Fresh out of the SV






Seared
	

		
			
		

		
	







The mad scientist having fun
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sliced up nicely











Served up with wild rice and reduced marinade











Overall very pleased with results. The texture was perfect and taste was spot on for the style. Good Sunday evening dinner!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks tasty. Some Vietnamese, Korean and Thai flavor profiles people don’t like. My wife (who claims to be an adventurous eater) doesn’t like a lot of Vietnamese or Thai food. Crazy!


----------

